# Could This Be Dallisgrass?



## solo1001 (Dec 23, 2018)

I had a weed service and even spray painted around this grassy weed in my front yard but they never touched it. I don't know if it's dallisgrass or something else. Also, i'm not sure if it's identifiable from these pictures as it's just sprouting in the dormant grass but it blends in well with the centipede until it gets tall. Any clues?


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Not Dallisgrass, but perhaps some kind of Crabgrass.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@solo1001 I actually think it could be dallisgrass just emerging from dormancy, but you will need to provide better pictures to know for sure.


----------



## GCT_ (Oct 28, 2020)

I too think its dallisgrass. Its hard to kill. My lawn was infested front and back, but more the back. Glysophate would be my answer seeing as your lawn looks dormant so It shouldn't hurt it too much. Spot spray with some dye.


----------



## solo1001 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks so much. I'll try the glysophate as it's just two very small areas. If it doesn't work, I'll provide better pictures later on. Right now it's just little green sprigs but I remember thinking it was dallisgrass last summer. Always hard to find the two spots because I had to let the grass REALLY grow to get it to stand out.


----------

